# Thousand Oaks - Found banded pigeon



## SFerrell (Sep 4, 2010)

On Wednesday, September 1, we took in an injured, very tame, gray pigeon with one orange band, one red band and one green band with the #1 on it. The #1 on the green band looks like it was made using a label maker. There is not other lettering, numbering or identification on the bands or the bird.

The pigeon flew into a neighbor's window, fell to the ground and did not fly away. The bird is alert and its wings and legs do not appear injured to me. The pigeon does seems to have some injury to its chest, but it does not seem to be suffering or uncomfortable. 

I am willing to take the bird to anyone who has the ability assess the bird and take care of it.

cell 805 444 3465


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you so much for assisting this pigeon. I'm trying to get in touch with a couple of different people who may be able to assist you with the bird.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just spoke with our member, Beth (Cats6Birds4), who is a wildlife rehabber. She had already been in touch with the finder about this pigeon and will be getting it tomorrow.

Thanks to SFerrell and Beth for such a quick solution for this bird!

Terry


----------



## SFerrell (Sep 4, 2010)

*One Lucky Bird in Thousand Oaks!*

What an experience this has been! Thank you TWhatley and Beth. Our lovely rescued pigeon is going to the beautiful City of Ventura on Sunday to meet with Beth and get her expert care. Sometime this evening s/he managed to escape the box and is sitting on the top of a book case in the office. M. Pigeon is so calm and sweet looking that my husband Tim (Science teacher at Fillmore High school) and I have decided to allow our feathered friend to spend the night there. We will of course close the door and keep it safe and leave water and food - we'll deal with the "mess" tomorrow. So happy this pretty and gentle bird is going to make it, and that we have found the appropriate care for it. What a really thrilling result! Smiles all around our house and our neighbors. We can hardly wait to tell our students how a community of strangers rallied together to help a pigeon in distress. What a world we live in!


----------



## cats6birds4 (Oct 4, 2003)

Looking forward to meeting this lucky pigeon and the nice couple who rescued him! Thanks Terry for the heads
up call! Guess this one is meant to be as I happened
upon their post on Craigs list today, and I had not checked
the lost and found posts in weeks. Funny how things work out.  glad I'm close enough to help. 

Beth


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news all the way around! What a happy outcome for this bird!

Terry


----------



## cats6birds4 (Oct 4, 2003)

Just a quick update. Got the beautiful pigeon on Sunday. He is a grizzle color? grey, marbled with whit and a little brown. Very pretty. He had a definite crop tear that was 
Scabbed over, but needed to have it cleaned up and repaired. So yesterday he took a trip to my vet in Santa Barbara and she performed the surgical repair. I got him home today and
He is bright and alert and doing very well. He'll be taking Baytril for a few days, but will be fine. Thanks to all for the
coordinated efforts for this sweet bird!
Beth


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Beth! For the update and for seeing that this pigeon is well! I can't thank you enough for always being there in your part of the "world".

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful update!

I great BIG thank you to SFerrell, Beth and Terry for making this rescue possible and such great timing!


----------



## cats6birds4 (Oct 4, 2003)

Thanks, glad I could help. Hopefully some people can see there are wildlife rehabbers that do care about pigeons!! I have a great vet too She has done at least 5 crop repairs for me in the last couple of weeks! There has been a bunch of injured juvi doves lately 
I wanted to post a pic of this pigeon but haven't figured out how to do that. Maybe over the weekend, I'll get a minute to try it. 
Beth


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

cats6birds4 said:


> I wanted to post a pic of this pigeon but haven't figured out how to do that. Maybe over the weekend, I'll get a minute to try it.
> Beth


Hi Beth

This link is to the FAQ section that explains in detail how to attach images in posts. Images can be maximum fle size 100 kb

John


----------

